

Weather the Star Wars way... - d4ft
http://www.tomscott.com/weather/starwars/

======
mfr
Just in case you haven't yet, put in a city/country name that doesn't exist.

~~~
MikeCapone
Clever :)

------
d4ft
I'm sure this will be the victim of takedown request shortly, so enjoy it
while you can!

~~~
DannoHung
Nah, Lucasfilm is usually pretty cool about nonprofit fan stuff.

~~~
roc
Unless there's been a fairly recent change, no, they're not.

------
jasonlbaptiste
XBMC (xbmc.org) now has plugins for weather. If you could make this a plugin
for that I would love it to death and I think it would be downloaded a lot.

------
demallien
Is anyone else disappointed that it doesn't give the weather on Corascent?

------
dasil003
3°C is not like Hoth.

